# 2 lb line options



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm playing around with some bream gear and want to spool up some 2lb braid on one of the reels. Aside from Crystal Fireline is there anything else out there in this size anyone has used? Fireline is ok and I use 4 lb on a couple reels but I'd like to try something different.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

why not just use flourocarbon and forget about braid. with really light lines, you lose a lot of strength at the knot between braid/leader so by running flourocarbon right through you'll reduce that risk and you can tie the lure straight onto the mainline.

personally I think 2lb is ridiculous but each to their own... 8)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> I always just come back to teh crystal, Eric. It works - you can see it lay in the water well - I don't get tangles.


Actually Ken the colour is one of the issues. The Crystal is easier to see than the smoke, but I've recently used a flouro yellow in 4lb and gee that's easy to see with ageing eyes.

I've even checked Cabelas & Basspro, only saw 5 lb, must not be much call for that type of finesse fishing in the US


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Eric you probably find that 2 lb Crystal has a much higher breaking strain than whats on the box. You'll also find that if you use a line with a true breaking strain of 2lbs you'll need extra smooth and good quality gear and still be prepared to lose a lot of tackle (unless you are targeting something like Gar). Some of the Japanese sites have PE braid in sizes from 0.3 (I think thats about 3-4lb).


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Some of the Japanese sites have PE braid in sizes from 0.3 (I think thats about 3-4lb).


PE sizes are based on the diameter of the line - so the PE number is not strictly speaking a breaking strain. With most braided lines you can get the breaking strain in lb by multiplying by 10 (eg PE 0.6 = 6lb), the exceptions are the really high end japanese jigging braids or micro braids like Rockfish PE. Rockfish PE in PE 0.3 has a breaking strain of 6lb, so this line is approximately half the diameter as the same breaking strain of 'regular' braid.

Regarding 2lb line - if you TRULY want a line that will break under 2lb of strain, get mono or fluoro. 2lb fireline probably breaks at closer to 4-5lb.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Instead of 2lb braid which would most likely be Fireline and not true braid, see if you can find some Daiwa Gekabenko braid pe 0.4, 8lb its almost the same diameter as 2lb Fireline but a true braid and casts a mile.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive got an outfit with Berkley Trilene Flurocarbon straight thru, saves mucking around with leaders etc. One big thing with fishing 2lb fc is you need to regularly check your line for nicks etc lost a few fsh not being vigilant and regularly re-tieing


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I use 2lb fireline and also find the breaking strain closer to 4lb, but its pretty close to 2lb at the leader knot, so I would like to think its 2lb, weakest link theory. Th lightest leader material I use is 3lb jap stuff, but usually start with 4lb and try to resist temptation to go lower


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

kraley said:


> Buff - would you mind telling me how that Gekabenko does on the reel?


I have one of my spare spool for my Airity loaded with the Geka and yes it can wind knot a little easier than the Daiwa white sensor I use (one of the best braids I have used) but to reduce this I do load the thinner stuff a lot lower from the lip of the spool about 3 - 4mm than the thicker White Sensor which I load about 2 - 3mm from the lip of the spool.
This doesn't seem to make any difference to casting distance but I am using a 2506 shallow spool.
Knots in the Geka must be done well as they can slip but other than that I love it for the flats ;-)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Eric my advice would be to go and get some 2lb stren microfuse.

The PE lines like sunline and dawia definately have a tendancy to give you more wind knots. Which I gather you are trying to avoid yet still go light enough to cast micro sized lures for ep's and bream.

Stren microfuse is white with a blueish flourescent tinge for good visibilty. It's stiffer than the PE lines because its a fused braid. This stiffness means less wind knots and you should see fish take unweighted lures quite convincingly.

Best of all you should get it for less than 30 bucks.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

blueyak said:


> Eric my advice would be to go and get some 2lb stren microfuse.
> 
> The PE lines like sunline and dawia definately have a tendancy to give you more wind knots. Which I gather you are trying to avoid yet still go light enough to cast micro sized lures for ep's and bream.
> 
> ...


Thats not a bad price Stewie, I hadn't seen the Stren anyplace yet, just the Crystal FL in 2 lb. It is about flicking unweighted or lightly weighted plastics and being able to see line if possible. I suspect if I spent a bit more upgrading my gear I might nearly be able to get the same result with 4 lb, but 30 bucks for lighter line is cheaper and hopefully more fun too.

BTW I usually use a double uni to tie the leader (and don't have too many problems with it breaking) but with 2 lb do you put more twists in your leader knot?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Eric
> 
> On my ultra light set up I have a 4lb true braid and seriously that shiz is sooooo damn fine it feels like baby hair but maybe thats because it is IGFA rated to 4lb. I couldn't imagine using 2lb. The stuff is Unitika Silver Thread IGFA rated 4lb PE braid. They do make a 3lb version and to assist with the vision is is fluoro yellow. This stuff was a real delight to fish with but as I suck at SP fishing I am not sure about wind knots. I mainly popper fish or use small hard bodies and actually had less wind knots then I did with my 6lb fireline. Hell on the label it even says - for sight fishing
> 
> At only ~$40 its alright value for money even if you have to replace it every year


Thanks Gatesy,

I too haven't been very successful fishing SPs, but in the last few months have become much more interested, and a little better at it. I think I realised that I never really had the patience for it before, preferring HBs.

Part of my interest in the 2 lb line is an experiment to see if I might get some better performance from my lower to mid range gear. I want to see if the 2 lb may let me cast the light plastics further, especially on a couple of the short UL rods I like to use.


----------

